# 65 Rocker Panel Molding Question



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Looking to install the rocker panel moldings on my 65. Didn’t have any when I got the car but there were holes drilled in the rockers for them. I assume that the “tooth” gets inserted in the bigger, lower hole, and then the screw goes in the top of the bracket.
Does the wider edge of the molding go to the top and the narrow edge on the bottom? I can’t tell from any of the books I have from looking at the pictures. The repops I got from Ames have a “flare” coming from the wider side, so I assume that goes towards the front and blends into the wheel opening molding? I can take a picture of this thing if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The wider portion at the top.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The wider portion at the top.


Thank you


----------

